# November '04 Challenge Photos - "Speed"



## TwistMyArm (Dec 1, 2004)

Thanks for the great work folks! We had a small, but wonderful turnout this month with 16 photos in total:Speed  Photos!

The photos are all titled (Photo 01 through Photo 21) in order to avoid confusion please make sure that you check the title before voting. The photos should all be sorted in the proper order. If the photos are not sorted in the correct order then you can click on the "+" next to "Title" or "Date" (in the top right of the thumbnail gallery) to sort based on the titles of the photos. Some photos will not show up in their full size so it is recommended that you click on the photos to view them in their full size. Coppermine automatically resizes some photos which can cause the photo to become distorted in the slide show view. Once you click on the photo it should clear up as it will be viewed in its original size. 

After viewing the photos please take the opportunity to vote for your favorite. Good luck to all. If there are any questions please let us know. 

The polls will be open for the next seven days.


----------



## Corry (Dec 1, 2004)

dude...photo 12...is just wrong! :LOL:


----------



## TwistMyArm (Dec 1, 2004)

Wasn't it you who suggested it though core?


----------



## Corry (Dec 1, 2004)

Yeah!!!!  I had forgotten about that until I saw that picture!!!


----------



## Trig (Dec 1, 2004)

I can't choose between 3, 7, 10 and 11!

Fantastic photos guys. I didn't have any photos which I thought good enough to enter, I'll try harder for the next one


----------



## Nytmair (Dec 2, 2004)

craaaaap, i completely forgot about this, i rarely look up top :LOL:

oh well, i'll try and remember for December's contest since i'll have a few weeks off of school



any now time to vote


----------



## gaday (Dec 3, 2004)

How can i see the pictures? Thanks.


----------



## meotter (Dec 3, 2004)

in the first post, the title of the contest is a link... it's at the top right hand corner of his post the word you're looking for is "Speed Photos!" 

i don't get picture 12... quartz is speed?  accurate quartz movement?


----------



## gaday (Dec 3, 2004)

got it. Thanks.


----------



## voodoocat (Dec 3, 2004)

meotter said:
			
		

> in the first post, the title of the contest is a link... it's at the top right hand corner of his post the word you're looking for is "Speed Photos!"
> 
> i don't get picture 12... quartz is speed?  accurate quartz movement?


It's a different crystal than quartz...


----------



## midgetsy (Dec 4, 2004)

why cant i see the photos?


----------



## Corry (Dec 4, 2004)

midgetsy said:
			
		

> why cant i see the photos?



In the first line of Twists post you click on the word "speed photos".  It's a link.  If you can't find that just click here http://www.thephotoforum.com/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=61


----------



## qweasdzyc (Dec 5, 2004)

I love the monochromatic look of number 16.


----------



## CAS (Dec 7, 2004)

Where do you go to see these pictures?


----------



## CAS (Dec 7, 2004)

I'm dumb should have read the other posts first.


----------



## Shutterbug (Dec 10, 2004)

This sure is staying open for awhile


----------



## Nytmair (Dec 10, 2004)

i think someone fell asleep on the job


----------



## walter23 (Dec 10, 2004)

meotter said:
			
		

> in the first post, the title of the contest is a link... it's at the top right hand corner of his post the word you're looking for is "Speed Photos!"
> 
> i don't get picture 12... quartz is speed?  accurate quartz movement?



Picture twelve means someone's getting an unwelcome visit from the D.E.A. goons (seriously, that looks enough like real methamphetamine as far as I can tell from comparing with real pictures:  http://www.erowid.org/chemicals/show_image.php?i=meth/methamphetamine3.jpg )  

Oh wait, all the D.E.A. agents were fired and rehired as D.H.S. antiterrorism goons.  You should be safe, unless you also have a koran in your house.


----------



## captobvious (Dec 12, 2004)

man, i wish i would have joined before the end of the november, i have tons of pictures of car races, i think i could have been a competitor


----------



## Shutterbug (Dec 15, 2004)

The winner of this one should have extra time being featured on the mainsite =(


----------



## Chase (Dec 15, 2004)

So who is the winner anyway?? lol

I don't have a list of who sent in which photos....and my mod is MIA at the moment!


----------



## Shutterbug (Dec 15, 2004)

Chase said:
			
		

> So who is the winner anyway?? lol
> 
> I don't have a list of who sent in which photos....and my mod is MIA at the moment!



I don't know...


PS NUMBER 3 IS MY SHOT  :roll:


----------



## Nytmair (Dec 18, 2004)

this month's winner is definitley getting shafted since their pic will be on the front page of the forum for like 10 days only....


----------



## Chase (Dec 18, 2004)

So who's picture IS it?


----------



## Corry (Dec 18, 2004)

Ok, peeps, chill out...it's not Chase's fault. Twist does the challenge, and he hasn't been around...hope he's alright...


----------



## Shutterbug (Dec 18, 2004)

Chase said:
			
		

> So who's picture IS it?



It's mine - A shot I took called "Speed Demon".

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/10941022/

Haha, figures - The one time I win it, it'll only be up for like, 10 days


----------



## TwistMyArm (Dec 20, 2004)

Alright so I'd like to appologize to everyone for this especially Shutterbug (aka Speed Deamon  ) . For some reason I thought that I had anounced the winner already...guess I haven't been paying attention. Sorry Speed Deamon. 

Anyway as you all know now Speed Deamon submitted photo 3, which was this months winner. Congrats Speed Deamon...I mean Shutterbug!


----------



## Shutterbug (Dec 20, 2004)

TwistMyArm said:
			
		

> Alright so I'd like to appologize to everyone for this especially Speed Deamon. For some reason I thought that I had anounced the winner already...guess I haven't been paying attention. Sorry Speed Deamon.
> 
> Anyway as you all know now Speed Deamon submitted photo 3, which was this months winner. Congrats Speed Deamon!



NOOOOO, SPEED DEMON IS THE TITLE OF THE SHOT, not the person who submitted it (Me, shutterbox@gmail.com)

I took it three blocks from my house! 

http://www.zeppelinrules.org/soundclash/map/conceptual.htm It's first in the second row on my site ;__;

I don't even think we _have_ anyone here on TPF with that screename


----------



## Chase (Dec 20, 2004)

Sorry Shutterbug!!! I FINALLY have the frontpage up with your photo!


----------



## Shutterbug (Dec 20, 2004)

Chase said:
			
		

> Sorry Shutterbug!!! I FINALLY have the frontpage up with your photo!



Aww, it's alright, I'm happy that I get any exposure at all


----------



## TwistMyArm (Dec 23, 2004)

Shutterbug said:
			
		

> Chase said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry Shutterbug apparently I haven't been "all there" lately!


----------

